# Mystery Plug



## fozzwhatz (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi All,
I am fixing up a 1990 Stanza with the KA24E engine.
This car was ordered from the factory with a Maxima tranny/drivetrain/suspension.
Among other projects ie.. overhauling the fuel infection and installing a new timing set, I am adding a cruise control.
Here's my question:
On the lower dash where the switches for the accessories (defogger hazard etc) are located next to the driver side door there is a 1 by 2 inch rectangular pop plate. Behind the plate there is a rectangular plug on its own pigtail. This appears to be some type of diagnostic connector. Does anyone out there know what the purpose for and the pin-outs/signalling on this plug are?
Thanx in advance
Fozzwhatz
;o)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

fozzwhatz said:


> Hi All,
> I am fixing up a 1990 Stanza with the KA24E engine.
> This car was ordered from the factory with a Maxima tranny/drivetrain/suspension.
> Among other projects ie.. overhauling the fuel infection and installing a new timing set, I am adding a cruise control.
> ...


to me it sounds like a connector for some kind of option such as power windows maybe. and i don't know if agree with the maxima drivetrain stuff.....cause the trannies were the same between the two cars.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

power mirrors


----------

